# Cyclogest



## MissDee-89

Hi all, my fertility consultant put me on cyclogest 400mg, twice a day, a few days ago, and an aspirin once per day, but since doing this I've been having painful twinges down the lower left side for 2 days now...

I don't think it's the normal aches/pains i have been having, but then again i'm very scatty and nervous at the moment so it could just be nothing, but i have read a few things about people taking cyclogest and m/c a few days later.

Anyone have any experience on this?

Any help is appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya, I was on Cyclogest from 3 days after ovulation each cycle for a problem with my ovaries not producing enough progesterone, and when I conceived carried on with it for the first 12 weeks (am now 16 weeks).

The supplements can help with hormone levels, but unfortunately can't prevent all losses (I had a loss while on cyclogest). 

Pains can be common in pregnancy, it could be growing pains or pains from the ovary's corpus luteum. I had twinges at your stage with this pregnancy.

Perhaps an early scan might help?

Best wishes, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## MissDee-89

I had an early scan 16th march, everything looked fine, got another next tuesday, they haven't taken any blood tests though, so I'm not sure if i even have that kind of problem, can it be harmful if there isn't a reason to take it?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya, no, it isn't harmful, as the hormone naturally occurs in the body and is just a "top up".


----------



## MissDee-89

Ok thank-you :flower:

Was getting so worried, glad i can relax, cheers :happydance:


----------

